# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending March 19, 2010

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared with last week, limited hay sales trended steady. Demand was light
to moderate and trade activity was light. Muddy conditions in the
Eastern half of the state has stifled movement. Ground and delivered hay
sales trading fully steady to firm and pellet sales were fully steady to
5.00 higher.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Large Squares Premium: 120.00-150.00
Ground and Delivered to feedlots 80.00-95.00. Dehydrated alfalfa
pellets, 17 percent protein: 180.00-190.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Large Squares Premium: 120.00-
150.00; Good Round Bales 80.00-95.00; Fair Round Bales 65.00-75.00.
Grass: Large and Medium Squares Premium: 100.00-130.00, Good Round
Bales 75.00-90.00, Fair Round Bales 60.00-70.00. Ground and Delivered
To feedlots 95.00-105.00. Corn Stalks: Large Round Bales 50.00-65.00.
Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent: 175.00-185.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, trade activity relatively quiet. Buyer interest
good on a nearly depleted supply.


----------

